# HMTS Ariel



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

I'm trying to find out all that I can (technical and otherwise) about the cable laying vessel HMTS Ariel which, for some time, was based at Dover.
Anybody able to help (I've tried the internet)(Thumb)

Rgds
Nigel T (aka Neville........)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Neville,

HMTS Ariel.
ID/No 5023875.
Built: 1939 by Swan Hunter - Low Walker.
Yard No: 1626.
Launched: 14.9.39
Type - Cable Ship 
Owner - HM Postmaster General.
Tonnage - 1,479 Tons.
Loa 76.7m x Lpp 69,7m x Beam 10.7m.
Twin screw. 
Speed 12 KTS.
Renamed in 1969 C.S.Ariel 
Broken up in the River Medway 22.12.1976.

Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Nigel
Please find following includes photo

http://www.atlantic-cable.com/Cableships/Ariel/index.htm


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigel/Neville,

Some slight additional info--Empire Ships gives launch date as 1.9.39, completion 12.1939. Under RN requisition 1940-46.


----------

